# Andrew C. Bain at it again...



## JasonGoodwin (Aug 4, 2007)

A few years ago, there was a member of the Puritan Board (Andrew C. Bain) who was banned -- from what I understand -- for heresy. As it turns out, he has not changed his tune.

http://www.godtube.com/view_video.php?viewkey=b44861ce4b3e5e56fe23

I've already posted a comment there under username Playfair27.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 4, 2007)

link doesn't work


----------



## turmeric (Aug 4, 2007)

Watch out or he'll start spamming you!


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 4, 2007)

Bain has been banned from practically every Reformed discussion group on the internet. His usual m.o. was to mine as many email addresses as he could while in the group and then spam the participants directly. He would also join groups with a different user id, changing it when he was ready to send out his latest pronouncement.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 4, 2007)

How awful is this guy? Does he really believe his own copy? He posts an awful lot of tripe on that godtube site, attacking anything and everybody.

I'll bet even the Apostle Paul would fail Bain's heaven-entrance exam.

Sounds like he also never read a person who's statements (even like Spurgeon's) he couldn't twist to his own perverted end.

If you don't love the brethren (or according to your theology there are only about 2 or 3 brethren in the whole world for you to love), are you even a Christian? (1 John 3:10-14) Pray for his soul.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 4, 2007)

I made it work now. What a nightmare, how childishly he mis-quotes and decontextualises all of the quotes from Mr Spurgeon. The internet is mostly a playground for fools.

JH


----------



## Nse007 (Aug 4, 2007)

Thank you guys...I got a friend request on "facebook.com" from this guy and I thought he was a little off...glad to know that it's not just me. I denied his request.


----------



## Puddleglum (Aug 4, 2007)

Oh - thanks for the facebook heads-up - I got a friend invite, and the name rang a bell, but I couldn't place it so I didn't do anything about it. Now I know what to do!

(This is what he said in the friend invite: "Hi jessica! how are things in america? I just came across the "puritanboard members" group... anyways, i believe in TULIP too ... but not many people agree with Sovereign Grace where I live (in Australia) ... OK then... just wanted to say G'day... ttyl.. bye."
Some days it seems like the internet is full of jerks & you don't know who they are . . . )


----------



## Davidius (Aug 4, 2007)

I've had to put him on my AOL Instant Messenger block list and deny several friend requests on Facebook. This guy is bad news for sure.


----------



## ServantOfKing (Aug 4, 2007)

I have had similar experiences. He joined the Presbyterian Church in America group on Facebook and started putting spam on the "group wall" there too.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Aug 6, 2007)

joshua said:


> Yeah...I've received friend requests on facebook and myspace, but I knew who he was.


I hate using these secular references, but it should get the point across. Former Minnesota governor Jesse Ventura and the vulgar nu-rock group Godsmack come to mind: "Do I Stand Alone?" and "I Stand Alone" sum up Bain's banality (pun intended).


----------



## Beoga (Aug 7, 2007)

I guess this is the safe haven place. I too have been spammed by the guy through xanga, email, myspace, facebook, aim, and probably by another means or too. It gets tiring after a while. Glad to know I am not the only one here.
Recently he posted a video critiquing Van Til, and I am not a big fan of Van Til, but I was watching the video shaking my head going "this is incredulous." 
I have since tried to block the video from my memory.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, wow, wow. After the second slide, I had to turn it off. He just stole one minute and ten seconds of my life.


----------



## ServantOfKing (Aug 7, 2007)

He has those sorts of videos out there about a lot of solid Christian teachers.


----------



## CDM (Aug 7, 2007)

What's the deal with the name of the website? Many there, I suppose, would scoff at the WWJD stickers and T-shirts for their trivialization of God. . .sooooo


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Aug 7, 2007)

Bain's been spamming facebook groups recently. I've been hitting up the same groups about 2-3 posts after him warning people about him, though most seem to realize something's not right with him as soon as they see the video.


----------

